# Windows 8.1 high upload speeds but, slow download speeds



## bhadkow (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi, guys i am having this weird problem, my internet is beam 15mbps. I get ~15mbps download speed and >15mbps upload speeds (on speedtest.net or beam's own seedtest).

I have a desktop with windows 7 and a laptop with windows 8.1 and a nexus 7 2012.

I get full speeds on Windows 7, Nexus 2012 but, the download speed falls to a paltry 3mbps or less and no change in upload speeds. I am pretty sure its not the router, the speeds are shitty even without it. Same for both ethernet and wireless.

Google wasn't of much help. I did the following (not in that order),

1) Updated router firmware (but, its not a router issue)
2) Disabled ipv6 in network connections in win 8.1
3) Gpedit.msc - set the reserve bandwidth to 0
4) Updated my lan and wlan drivers to the latest ones i could find - Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 - NDIS 6.30, driver version 2.1.0.16 and Qualcomm Atheros AR956x wireless - driver version 10.0.0.287 respectively.
5) Changed the power management options to maximum performance, did the same for both ethernet and wireless devices.
6) Flushed DNS.
7) Microsoft Fixit - TCP/IP settings.
8) netsh reset.
9) Disabled Avira.
10) changed dns settings in network connections and set it to manual, using beam's dns servers.

Nothing works. It did work temporarily upon restart, reached maximum speeds but, it dropped back to the shitty speeds after a while.


tl;dr  Windows 8.1 - slow download speed, high upload on both lan,wlan.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 27, 2014)

try going into safe mode and testing the Internet speeds there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2014)

disable metro apps/tiles and windows updates.

- - - Updated - - -

also check which programs are eating up the bandwidth using resource monitor.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 28, 2014)

SO speeds are OK in Win 7 but low on Win 8.1 only ??

See the resource monitor and see which process is using the bandwidth. Also ask Beam if there is some problem from their side as well.


----------



## bhadkow (Aug 31, 2014)

Disabled live tiles for now, will have to wait and see if the speed is consistent. Fingers crossed. Windows is updated. Resource monitor isn't of much help, the problem is download speeds not going over certain 'limit'. Will have to check and see if the same occurs in safe mode. Will let you guys know once i do. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2014)

^ i meant disable windows update too


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 1, 2014)

use linux live cd to do the speed test, preferably Ubuntu.


----------



## bhadkow (Sep 1, 2014)

So booted into safe mode with networking, things are working fine!!!! Something is messing with things in normal boot. I have removed all startup programs. All thats left are the startup services or drivers. How do i tell which ones are the culprits?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2014)

post a screenshot of the startup tabs in ccleaner.


----------



## bhadkow (Sep 2, 2014)

here it is...

*i.imgur.com/NBfSrzk.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2014)

Try stopping the Avira.


----------



## bhadkow (Sep 2, 2014)

Removed it, disabled the other two, no change.  Is there any way to weed out the culprit from all the processes by comparing safe mode with networking and normal mode. I tried manually disabling a few but, it didn't change anything, may be i am doing something wrong but, any tool will be much helpful than this method.

Update - SOLVED!!! 

Disabled this sucker, "AppEx Networks Accelerator" in network connection properties for both ethernet and wireless and voila the speeds are reset! 

*i.imgur.com/wVTh3AR.jpg

Now, i do not know why and how this service/protocol is limiting by download speeds instead of doing what the description says (boosting my internet access speeds). Disabled it, apparently it comes with 'AMD QuickStream'. Uninstalled it.


----------

